# Bass Point 7th, 8th, 9th ???



## butts

Hi all

I'm keen for a fish at Bass Point in the next three mornings. On Thurs. Fri wont be able to get there until about 09:00 as I have to get the kids off to school. Saturday could be an early if I get a leave pass from my beautifull wife.

Butts...


----------



## Jeffo

Butts,

I'm in for Saturday AM (& Sunday for that matter) as logn as the water cleans up a bit

Have to be at Berry at 10am Saturday so 5.30 start off the water by 8.30 suits me.

Cheers

jefo


----------



## butts

Hi Jeff

I went down this morning after finishing nightshift, got there about 09:30 very rough on the ramp but beautiful outside. If I had been there with someone else I would have gone out no problem but flying solo after a nightshift, well I talked myself out of it and came home to bed.
I checked out the point and it looked really good, hopefully it will stay that way.

So Saturday could be a goer.

Butts...


----------



## rawprawn

Where is Bass Point Butts ?


----------



## kayakfisherman

Hi guys

Weather permitting I plan to head out this Sunday, and hopefully the 17th as well.

Hopefully this time the kingy will hit the live-bait I am trolling, rather than the 'spare' one 2 mtrs out from the kayak on a handline!

Rawprawn - Bass Point is located at Shellharbour, which is roughly half way between Wollongong and Kiama.

Cheers
Brian


----------



## butts

Gday Fella's

Mate good to hear about the 17th Brian, hope to see you there. I can't make it this Sunday, I have to work 

Hi RawPrawn, like Brian said Bass Point is located south of Wollongong (approx 15min) if you head towards Shellharbour South Beach you cannot miss it. There is a gravel loader at the southern end, the boat ramp is located first left after the loader. Are you planning to come down, might be a bit far for a quick morning fish? Hoping to get a few of the boys together on the 17th if you would like to come down you would be more than welcome.

Butts...


----------



## rawprawn

butts said:


> Gday Fella's
> 
> Mate good to hear about the 17th Brian, hope to see you there. I can't make it this Sunday, I have to work
> 
> Hi RawPrawn, like Brian said Bass Point is located south of Wollongong (approx 15min) if you head towards Shellharbour South Beach you cannot miss it. There is a gravel loader at the southern end, the boat ramp is located first left after the loader. Are you planning to come down, might be a bit far for a quick morning fish? Hoping to get a few of the boys together on the 17th if you would like to come down you would be more than welcome.
> 
> Butts...


Sorry Butts it's a bit far south for me for a morning fish. I'll keep the 17th in mind if I have nothing on.


----------



## butts

Gday Greg

Mate that would be great if could make it for the 17th, I'm hoping that some of the new members can make it as well (not that I'm an expert by any means) because I know I've learnt alot from others (and still am for that matter) so hopefully they will as well. Not only that it's better to out with others if you new ti the game ( and it adds to the enjoyment as well).

Butts...


----------



## grimo82

Hey mate,

count me in for this weekend (jeff has already been on the email g-ing me up), and im keen for the 17th as well.

Not sure if this weather is goig to clear though?


----------



## jkells

What time saturday morning are we talking? Hope the weather clears up a bit


----------



## butts

Hi all

Good to hear Grimmo. See you there hopefully both days.

Jkells I'm pretty sure we'll be there for 05:30. I think Jeffo has something else on that morning so he's keen for an early start (then again so am I). See you there.

Butts...


----------



## jkells

Hey Butts,

I wont be able to make it this saturday, just going to go out on the lake a bit later in the morning. V.Keen for the 17th though!


----------



## butts

Hi Jkells

That's a shame about Saturday mate. See you there on the 17th.
Good luck in the lake. Amate of mine works on the lake (pro) and he tells me that the Flatties are in the deeper water and blue swimmers are on the eastern side of the lake (but you didn't hear that from me)

Butts...


----------



## grimo82

not lookin good guys.

There is a 2.5m swell pushing in all over the place and water looks dirty and green.

Do we have a plan 'B' ???? all the rivers/lake etc are going to be crap after this rain.


----------



## butts

Gday Grimmo

With the amount of water that has come down this week the lake is full and I dare say the rest of the rivers will be flowing at a rate of knots. I think the only other place (is the seas are too big) would be the outer harbour at Port Kembla.
I'm still keen for Bass Point but if everyone wants to go elsewhere I fine with that at well.

Any suggestions????


----------



## yaksta

Hey Butts,
Where exactly is the deeper water in the Lake? I don't have a sounder but the areas I've covered do not appear to have much depth at all?

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## kayakfisherman

god I hate dial up.... Anyway, back on topic.

I'm still keen on this Sunday for Bass Point, even with a bit of swell. The wind is the biggest issue for me. If tomorrow's forecast predicts more than 15kts for Sunday morning, then I'll give it a miss.

Fishing in PK harbour suxs. There is not much in there, and what is suspect from a health point of view.

Cheers
Brian


----------



## butts

Gday fella's

Well like Grimmo said the forecast is not good. Winds 20knots, Seas 2m, Temp 20degrees. What do we all think? Do we or don't we? Sounds like a [email protected]#t of a day.

Yaksta I think it is past the red/green markers in the lake proper (as you come from the channel). He says that usually this time of year the flatties are usually heading for the entrance or their in the shallow water, but this year they seem to be hanging around the deeper water. Dont know if that helps or not.

Butts...
We could always give it a miss tomorrow and fine tune our gear for next week (17th).


----------



## Jeffo

I'm in for Saturday & Sunday.

Gear is loaded & I will be at the ramp 5.30am.

Went down after work today & the swell seemed ok, water is green & dirty but lets see what happens.

Spoke with Grimmo & Butts, both are meeting at the ramp 5.30 tomorrow (Sat)

Brian

Keen for Sunday also, if the wind is not up I will be at the ramp 5,30

Cheers
jeffo


----------



## fishing mik

good luck tomorrow guys i hope you get a few . i will be thinking of you while im slaving away at work 

mik


----------



## kayakfisherman

Forecast is for 15-20kts tomorrow, so I think I'll give it a miss. I'd go if the water was good, but bad water + wind = miserable day

Cheers
Brian


----------



## butts

Gday Brian

Well you didn't miss much. Myself, Jeffo and Grimmo82 (Nice to meet you Grimmo) met at 05:30 but the wind was blowing like they predicted (they got it right for a change) and the rain started again, so we called it off.
Went home backe to bed. Sat around looking at no wind at my place for the rest of the morning. 
I couldn't take it any more packed the car and off I went. Water was fine, wind not to bad, only light rain.
Sent a message to Jeff and Mick, Jeff came out. 
Long story short Jeff caught a small red and we both had plenty of hits but no major catches.
Maybe the boys that went out today have a better result.

Butts...


----------



## kayakfisherman

Thats bad luck Butts. The water should clear up by next weekend, hopefully. I am looking forward to a good session on 17th, but I shouldn't build it up, as that always seems to jink it!!

Cheers
Brian


----------



## grimo82

butts said:


> Gday Brian
> Maybe the boys that went out today have a better result.
> Butts...


Nah mate, we called it of again. That ice cold wind was up again. I went surfing instead and scored some awsome waves at my local in Kiama so didnt get up early again for nothing


----------

